# Difference between beneficial fibre and crude fibre??



## suzyjo (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi, I'm looking to change my bunnies pellets, I recently took scamp to the vets for her myxi jab and the vet said she was slightly on the porky side.. :blushing:

They are currently on a food from morrisons (now I know this food is far from good for them and they shouldn't be on it at all, which is why I'm looking to change)

I know the fibre content should be a minimum of 20% and was looking at the burgess rabbit food which states..
Beneficial fibre 38%
Crude fibre 19%

I was wondering if anyone knew the difference between beneficial and crude?


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2012)

Beneficial fibre is a marketing term, basically it means the food contains the correct ratio of digestible and indigestible fibre.

Crude fibre is the actual fibre content.

The crude fibre content is what you need to pay attention too


----------



## suzyjo (Apr 23, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> Beneficial fibre is a marketing term, basically it means the food contains the correct ratio of digestible and indigestible fibre.
> 
> Crude fibre is the actual fibre content.
> 
> The crude fibre content is what you need to pay attention too


Thanks! I don't get why they have to make it so confusing.. Unless its just confusing to me.. :blushing: haha


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2012)

suzyjo said:


> Thanks! I don't get why they have to make it so confusing.. Unless its just confusing to me.. :blushing: haha


It's all about marketing 
Excel state Beneficial fibre because at first glace 38% is obviously more than 23%.
So without researching someone would automatically assume Excel is better than any other food.


----------



## suzyjo (Apr 23, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> It's all about marketing
> Excel state Beneficial fibre because at first glace 38% is obviously more than 23%.
> So without researching someone would automatically assume Excel is better than any other food.


If I'm honest that's what I thought at first, just like you've said! I got sucked in with the 38% but then actually thought why would they have two different % for fibre.. I'm glad I asked now! Especially before I bought some! 
Time to start hunting for better food


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2012)

suzyjo said:


> If I'm honest that's what I thought at first, just like you've said! I got sucked in with the 38% but then actually thought why would they have two different % for fibre.. I'm glad I asked now! Especially before I bought some!
> Time to start hunting for better food


Allen & Page Natural 23% Crude fibre and Science Selective 23% fibre, both are great foods


----------



## suzyjo (Apr 23, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> Allen & Page Natural 23% Crude fibre and Science Selective 23% fibre, both are great foods


Thanks! Just been and bought a bag of science selective, hopefully they like it and she looses a bit of that podge before her next vet trip lol :001_rolleyes:


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2012)

I don't know many rabbits that don't like SS  Make sure you change the food over gradually :thumbup:


----------



## suzyjo (Apr 23, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> I don't know many rabbits that don't like SS  Make sure you change the food over gradually :thumbup:


Yeah I changed the last one over about 2 weeks I think, and they were fine so hopefully be same with this one


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Mine wern't so sure about the SS Bernie, lol, so they have A+P Natural instead 

*Heidi*


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2012)

hazyreality said:


> Mine wern't so sure about the SS Bernie, lol, so they have A+P Natural instead
> 
> *Heidi*


Well yours just have to be awkward huh


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Well yours just have to be awkward huh


Yep, they do, and being the silly numpty I am, I brought a sack of it!

*Heidi*


----------

